
W3Fools – A W3Schools Intervention - yiedyie
http://www.w3fools.com/#container
======
wiseleo
That site has been watered down too much...

Here is what needs to be seen:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20120211235808/http://w3fools.com...](http://web.archive.org/web/20120211235808/http://w3fools.com/)
this later changed to
[http://web.archive.org/web/20130501070306/http://w3fools.com...](http://web.archive.org/web/20130501070306/http://w3fools.com/)

And after May 1, 2013, all details disappeared from the w3fools.com main page,
thus reducing its credibility to zero.

~~~
Ygg2
Why was most of content in the bottom removed?

~~~
wut42
Most the issues pointed has been fixed by W3Schools and they added a "report
error" form.

See this issue:
[https://github.com/paulirish/w3fools/issues/50](https://github.com/paulirish/w3fools/issues/50)

~~~
yiedyie
Also I guess it was very difficult for W3fools people to keep this up, it was
a pointless effort, improving parts of W3Schools and thus working against
their general message.

------
manicdee
Telling folks that W3schools is awful doesn't help them find better resources.
Just point people at the better resources, stop linking to W3schools, and help
build a better world.

[http://reference.sitepoint.com/css](http://reference.sitepoint.com/css) \-
for a better HTML, CSS and JavaScript reference.

~~~
hadoukenio
The MDN (Mozilla Developer Network) is trying and I think it does a good job
too. However sometimes all I need is a dumb but quick example of a specific
DOM call. W3Schools does enough of a job for me. Don't hate on me.

~~~
CAPTyesterday
I agree. I really want to like MDN, and I actually do quite like the site now.
But starting out, I just want some damn form tags I can copy paste and throw
CSS at to see how things work. MDN is like giving a kid learning how to read a
Merriam-Webster.

------
joeevans1000
MDN is the usual academic freakshow that is official documentation. W3Schools
is a genuinely useful resource for people just getting going. I appreciate
correct use; I am a fan of the MDN site. But those who lambast W3Schools are
grossly out of touch with the needs of new developers.

As I feel this strongly, I love that the W3Fools site is so awful looking.
It's what you get from a bunch of people who are more eager to say what they
don't like than ponder why, in fact, W3Schools is so popular. The W3Fools site
speaks for them.

------
infogulch
I wonder if this could be a trademark issue. A newcomer could easily come to
the conclusion that w3schools is part of W3C, which is what trademark is
intended to protect against.

I wonder if it could be used as leverage to get them to enact some of the
changes listed in the article.

~~~
yiedyie
Another issue is that when you search about Web 2.0 (HTML, CSS JavaScript,
etc), W3Schools comes among the first hits, and they have very poor examples.

The OP site used to document this but this was not a solution since W3School
just fixed those issues.

Check this bad examples from Internet Archive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20130430052445/http://w3fools.co...](https://web.archive.org/web/20130430052445/http://w3fools.com/)

------
Justsignedup
You know you won when sites are created to help correct content on your site.

